# New Hardcores?



## fowlfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

I am looking at the new Hardcore fullbody ducks and geese. They have a new paint and was wondering if anyone has these. Do you like them? How is the paint holding up? I was going to switch my spread to Dakotas but the first 6 pack I bought have scratches and the customer service has been extremely poor. I thought they were supposed to have some top notch service. Thank you


----------



## ZSteckler12 (Jun 26, 2013)

I have some lesser goose decoys from hardcore. Absolutely love them! They have the ACP (armor coated paint) been in the field the early season and still haven't scratched. The flocking on the heads are still goose. They have been in a 6 slot bag. They have a realist look to them and a hint if you get Hardcore decoys. On calm days let them sit in the stand and don't just the strap they have. Gives them a little motion. On windy days use the strap. I'm looking to get some hardcore duck decoys myself. They have me sold. I got a dozen GHG fields mallards at the start of early goose and they had a few scratches when I bought them. Wasn't impressed. Got the hardcore goose ones and looked at the duck ones and I couldn't see a ding or scratch on them! 
All in all great decoys! And great hunting gear!


----------



## Gr8outdoors27 (Sep 24, 2012)

I bought a dozen Hardcore feeders this year when Cabelas had them on sale. It was too good of a buy not to purchase them. So far the paint has held up well, they look decent in the field. They are comparable to GHG lessers in size. My only complaint is tht I have't got alot of motion from them. Even two days ago when it was pretty windy on a hunt, they moved very little in comparison to my GHG with Real Motion. With that said I think they are a decent enough decoy and would buy more.


----------



## ZSteckler12 (Jun 26, 2013)

Gr8outdoors27 said:


> I bought a dozen Hardcore feeders this year when Cabelas had them on sale. It was too good of a buy not to purchase them. So far the paint has held up well, they look decent in the field. They are comparable to GHG lessers in size. My only complaint is tht I have't got alot of motion from them. Even two days ago when it was pretty windy on a hunt, they moved very little in comparison to my GHG with Real Motion. With that said I think they are a decent enough decoy and would buy more.


Don't strap them down on not so windy days. It helps with the motion and heck even try not strapping them on windy days if you haven't had much luck with motion on windy days. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Gr8outdoors27 (Sep 24, 2012)

ZSteckler12 said:


> Gr8outdoors27 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a dozen Hardcore feeders this year when Cabelas had them on sale. It was too good of a buy not to purchase them. So far the paint has held up well, they look decent in the field. They are comparable to GHG lessers in size. My only complaint is tht I have't got alot of motion from them. Even two days ago when it was pretty windy on a hunt, they moved very little in comparison to my GHG with Real Motion. With that said I think they are a decent enough decoy and would buy more.
> ...


It could have been the hill that I was hunting on that prevented motion. Either way they don't appear to be a bad decoy. I will know more once I get to use them more throughout the season.


----------

